# UPDATE: Abby has been found



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It is with great sadness that I share with you that Abby has been found. She has passed away. It appears that the night she disappeared she tried to cross a small creek and was swept down stream and drowned. She was found still wearing her little pink jacket and her tags. She was covered in leaves, mud and branches. The neighbors who found her are washing her off and returning her to her family for proper burial. Rest in sweet peace little one. You will truly and forever be missed.


Thank you all for your continued prayers and support.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So sad!!! At least the family has some type of closure instead of wondering where she is...God bless the people who found her and are returning her to her owners. My prayers are with them.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry! The poor little thing... But at least the family won't be forever wondering and can give her a proper burial. I'm so sorry for them.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

How very sad. What a horrible thing to know your dog had to go through that. I feel for the owners.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I have tears flowing!!! ... the dear little soul! However, I know if the 'facts' can't be changed... if I were the owner, I'd want to know for sure that she had passed and not always 'wonder" , and how very kind of the neighbors to 'prepare' her and give her to the owners. There's a lot to be said for the 'closure"!

Bridget if you have any more contact with Abby's owners..please tell them my heart goes out to them. 

RIP dear little one.... you touched so many hearts ! 

So odd that all those sightings... with no pink vest on... can't help but wonder about that??


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How terribly sad. I, as well, would want closure...prayers for the family, my heart goes out them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fly with the angels, dear little Abby. We will light an candle for you.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking of her only a few hours ago. I'm so sorry for little Abby, her parents and you, Bridget. I know you gave so much of yourself in the search for her. She is at peace now and I hope you will find it soon as well.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This makes my heart so sad to hear...  I'm only glad she is at peace I just hope her owner can find peace as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sooo sorry to hear this  I've been praying for little Abby, and for you as you've been helping to search for her.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry about poor Abby. I guess even this closure is better than no closure at all. Poor little Abby. I can't keep myself from crying. Poor poor baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sad, the poor little angel.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

I Cry tears today for Abby
Sleep Well Little One Nickee*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is so sad but at least the family knows what happened to her and can bury her. :grouphug::crying:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you all. I will share your kind thoughts with Abby's Mom. We spoke briefly as she was waiting for Abby to be brought to her. She is overwhelmed in grief right now. Here's what she posted earlier, ""She was found today a block from our house in a culvert buried under leaves." We searched everywhere....how did we miss her? How long did she lie there? Did she pass quickly or God forbid suffer?!!!!! Oh my God my heart aches today. So many tears. 

All of those sighting were not Abby, as that dog was not wearing her pink jacket. I don't know who that little white dog is, but I pray she is loved by her owners and that they will find there way back together. It is clearly a Maltese and that dog has not been seen in over a week. Hopefully by now she is reunited with her family and no harm has come to her. God be with all of the fluffs out there who are apart from those they love. My tears flow for them all today....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Bridget, I was so sad to see this post about Abby. I was praying that her family would have a happy ending. Please pass my condolences on to the family. I know they must be heart broken right now. And you, my dear friend, were such an angel to try and help that baby. Not many people would go to the lenghts that you did. You truly are a remarkable person who I am proud to call my friend.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't stop crying how sad that she died alone lost and never got to see her family again. Sorry if my post is sounding off, I'm on an iPhone and the typing is not the greatest esp when you are bawling your eyes out!!! Rip Abbey Rip!!! Condolences to the family. I was dreading on hearing this news...... Saw it on Facebook


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been following this and feel so sad for this family too. As someone else said, they do at least have closer and not having to think about her living elsewhere that might be a horrid place. The little one is now at peace and I hope the family can just focus on that and not her death.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

How very sad. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. When I first saw your post I thought it was going to be good news. Thats just heartbreaking. I think we all need to give our little ones extra hugs tonight.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart breaks with this news. Sooo very sad. Sending prayers for her owners and blessings to you for your ceaseless efforts in trying to help find her. Abby is running at the Bridge now with the other Angel fluffs.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear this RIP Abby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - as I said on FB, you and everyone down there working on finding her did all you could do. We all wished this wasn't the ending but at least they will be able to say goodbye and have her ashes if they choose to do so. :smcry: At least Abby wan't out there freezing in the elements for these weeks scared out of her mind. I hope she went quickly and peacefully. :wub: 
Abby touched all our hearts. There were an awful lot of people praying for her and I know she'll go to a place where she can run, play, see and hear like a little puppy with those who have gone before her. RIP little girl. Thank you for being such an amazing, caring person, Bridget. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I wish that I didn't read this. I am so sad and am crying now. Abby's mom must just be overcome with grief. Bridget you were such an angel to help search for her. Well, she's at peace now. Run and play at the bridge now sweet Abby.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Reading Abby's mom's post broke my heart. That is such a sad outcome for that baby girl. Bridget, you were such a wonderful advocate for this precious baby:smcry:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Rest in Peace little Abby....prayers for healing for her family.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The image of her still in her pink jacket brings tears to my eyes. May she rest now in peace and that her family will be comforted. :sigh:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> It is with great sadness that I share with you that Abby has been found. She has passed away. It appears that the night she disappeared she tried to cross a small creek and was swept down stream and drowned. She was found still wearing her little pink jacket and her tags. She was covered in leaves, mud and branches. The neighbors who found her are washing her off and returning her to her family for proper burial. Rest in sweet peace little one. You will truly and forever be missed.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your continued prayers and support.



How terrible. I am in tears at this. I am so very very sorry for the loss. Life s so cruel. Hugs.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My heart just breaks over this news. :smcry: My heart and prayers go out to the family. Bless her sweet soul. Thank you Bridget for your kind heart and helping the family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh the poor little thing. I'm glad they found her but it's so sad.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry that she passed. But it is a relief to have closure. Fly high baby girl with our other little angels.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to learn of this sad, heartbreaking news. Peace and hugs to you and Abby's family. She was a much loved little girl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. May memories of her precious spirit comfort her family.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought it was going to be good news also. My heart dropped into my stomach when I read on. I am so sorry to hear this. Poor sweet little Abby. My heart goes out to her family.:grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bridget....I am horrified at this news!!!! So very sad. Hugs to you and Abbey"s family. You were so great in your efforts in trying to find her. So very sorry. : (


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm so sad, I can't stop crying. Poor baby died alone, lost ,confused....
At least they found her and she can rest with her family now...
I'm so sorry...

I've been sick all day food poisoning...just got online now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you all....so much. Yesterday was so incredibly painful. I cannot begin to imagine the guilt and pain the owners must be feeling. As a dear friend (and fellow rescuer recently said), Abby has brought so many together and taught us so many things. As fluff owners we MUST keep our eyes on our little ones every second they are outside. I know I am guilty of not doing this, and I suspect many of you may be as well. The reality is, these little ones are not meant to be left on their own outside - the world is simply too big for them. We as humans are responsible for the care of all creatures on earth...that means stopping and assisting every animal who appears to be without it's owner. We must change the way we think about strays - remember the saying, "Not all who wander are lost"?, well some are lost and they need us. 

It is going to take a very long time for me to get this mental image of Abby out of my head. I simply cannot believe how many times we were right beside her and never found her. It is going to take a lot of time to heal from this and for the tears to stop I think. I want to believe that Abby was quickly swept down stream and passed straight to The Rainbow Bridge, but the truth is, we will never know. Did she fall into a culvert that was a bit dry and bundle up for safety? Was she confused? Was she cold or hungry? These questions we will never have answers to, and this too will take time to accept. I pray for Gods peace upon all who grieve for Abby and for the many missing and stray animals throughout the world. Hats off to the rescuers who do this every day. I don't know how you find the strength.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This is too sad! Everyone hold your babies close and say a prayer for Abby. Fly, sweet angel!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry...this is going to be long..... 

Bridget, you are so right about people needing to do the right thing both about being extra vigilent with our pooches but also to take that extra step when seeing a pet ( dog or cat) out on it's own. These days in our area it is very rare to see a dog wandering out by itself... and even kittys ..more people are having them be indoor only Though there are a few here that do let them out which freaks me because of the nearby heavily trafficed road. 

I recall several years ago my Puffy was having a 'fit' and I looked outside to see what she was all riled up about. I spotted a darling little Westie walking in our drive. It was N Y Eve about 6 PM and dark, cold and snow-covered outside. I grabbed my coat and some deli meat and went out to entice it to come to me. It took a bit and at first it started to veer away from me..headed down the drive toward the road which scared me to death as I know the little guy would never be seen with his coloring. However I sat on the ground and tossed the meat and got him to come back closer and closer to me. I talked softly to him and finally got him to within reach and picked him up and brought him into the lower level of the house. I got him a bed, food and water.. then started calling all the neighbors I knew..even the ones I knew he did not belong to. I thought with it being NY Eve he could well be a "visitor", and also so in event they were contacted by people looking they could tell them I had the dog. We were invited out to a party that night and after 2 hours of seeking his owner with no luck.. I did get ready to go out which we did and at least I knew he was safe for the night and I'd start in again in the AM to look for his owner. The next day about 9 or 10 AM my next door neighbor called me and said when he went down the hill for the paper, a lady stopped him and asked if he had seen a little dog..a Westie. He gave her my number and told her I had the dog. Apparently she had been out a good part of the night looking for him. They were new people moved in at a street over from us and few people knew them yet. They had company with kids and when kids went out to play in the snow... the dog slipped out without notice. I did tell the lady I felt badly that she had been frantic looking for him when I had him all along BUT she said " no, no, don't feel that way"... she said she was sooooo grateful that I had kept him safe! He was pretty old and arthritic and she said she didn't think he'd survive the night elements even if he avoided getting hit. 

Another time thee was a lovely Airdale terrier in our yard...vey friendly. Again a 'stranger' to our immediate area. I enticed him into the basement where my salon is and tried to search for any ID. Back then I wasn't familiar with microchips. He did have a rabies tag. After neighbor calls failed I called the town hall and told them of this dog and could they search the owners by the rabies tag which they did. I thought they might not want to give me their name/address for privacy reasons so told them they could give the owners my name and number. However they did give me the info and I called but no answer. I did know a gal that lived in that development and called her to see if she knew the neighbors. She did 'vaguely' and said they both worked. She said they often left the dog out loose when they left!! :angry: but he usually stayed in the neighborhood of within a few houses. To get to me he had to have crossed that busy road I spoke of with the other dog! I had to go to a funeral so the gal said she'd care for him till owners came him. 

Kittys are a bit more difficult.... they tend to run at any effort to get them. When I spot one I immediately check Craigslist and two other lost/found sites for our area. I also call the vets and let them know where I saw the kitty in event the owners called. 
I believe we not only have a responsibility to our own pets.. we have a responsibility to assist in any way we can to any animal we see that could come into harms way.

I couldn't get the vision of little Abby out of my head...actually still can't. It breaks my heart .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:smcry: R.I.P. sweet Abby.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Terry, it is so wonderful that you are so willing to help the losts babies that cross your path. I have no doubt that the Angels are sending them your way on purpose. I pray that an Angel was with Abby to take her precious little spirit to the Bridge. That she was not alone or scared. I hope we will all learn from her story. That we will forever have ears to hear and eyes to see and kind spirit to guide us.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget.. I hope I didn't sound like I was patting myself on the back... I was simply trying to state that with just a little effort people and what worked for me... can often make a difference in reuniting a lost pet with it's owner. 

One time Naddie did indeed get out... now she never wanted to be far from me if possible. My hubby had gone out front... and screen door was not tightly closed. I had just been out on porch in bare feet to water plants just before he left... I then went down to my shop and laundry. ( something I rarely do on a Sunday). I *think* Naddie thought I went outside... and she went looking for me. Being downstairs.. I assumed she was upstairs with Quincy. I heard a gal call "hello" at the back screen door.... I didn't know her but she had Naddie in her arms! She said Naddie had come over thru back yards and she and her family were at her pool. I was both shocked! ( didn't even know Naddie had gotten out!!!...and so very grateful this gal took the trouble to call her and pick her up and went seeking her owner! I offered to give her a 'reward" but she refused. 
Soooo it CAN happen to any one of us and if we can relate to that possibility, I don't see how ANYONE could do anything else BUT try to do something when they see another's pet on the loose.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think it sounded like you were patting yourself on the back, but you certainly should! This is exactly the type of reaction we should all train ourselves to have in such situations. It is what we would hope of others if it were our babies were lost. As so many have said, we can make a difference if just one fluff at a time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had them slip out the kitchen door already. The latch was worn and you had to make sure it was shut tight,well once in a while we wouldn't shut it tight and we left the garage door open ,Al was getting the grill out, next thing we know we see fluffs barking and running outside ,I nearly had a heart attack!
Al let our blind and deaf Amy our to potty at 8 am, he was tired so he sat on the couch waiting for Amy to bark at the door and fell asleep. He probably didn't hear her bark, she wondered off and we looked all day. As it got dark and ready to storm, I happened to see a pizza delivery guy, he asked us for directions and I asked if he'd seen a small black dog. He had, just past where we had turned around. 

I hadn't thought she'd go that far,so we turned around not far from where she was...but sure enough,there she was a 1.5 down the road walking along a ditch... We found her just before dark and just before a heck of a thunderstorm. I know if we hadn't found her that night, we wouldn't have found her at all. 

How she got across that narrow road bridge and didnt' fall off and didn't get hit by speeding cars, avoided the two big dogs down that way and coyotes I'll never know... 6 months later we had to send her to the bridge,it was the most precious 6 months we could have been given...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If I see a pet out loose,I always try to catch them, look at the county tags, call the court house to find the owners...We live in the country and everyone lets their dogs run loose... So many people don't put tags on their dogs or even collars. We have collars but just for tags and ID, not for walking, we use a harness.
We also have them micro chipped ,the cat even has an ID tag and chip.
What scares me is so many leaving them tied up outside or in fenced kennels and we have coyotes!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Omg, I haven't had the opportunity to log on for a few days so I am just now reading this...breaks my heart!! I can't imagine what Abby's family is going through  So incredibly sad...Rest in peace beautiful


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So very sad.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

How very sad. My prayers go out to the family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I remember seeing sweet Abby's picture on FB. I am so sad for her passing...her sweet little body. Such tears right now! I pray too, that sweet angels comforted her and she wasn't scared. Rest peacefully wee one.


----------

